# Magloire close to signing with Mavericks



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN - 


> Jamaal Magloire, who was waived by the Nets last week, is leaning towards joining the Mavericks, according to Marc Stein of ESPN.com.
> 
> NBA front-office sources told ESPN that Magloire is close to agreeing to terms with Dallas and that a decision could be made as early as Tuesday.
> 
> Magloire will officially clear waivers at 6 p.m. EST on Tuesday.


Well, it's a good pick-up. After seeing Damp last night I didn't think Dallas needed another 5 :eek8:

I hope for Detroit's sake Dale Davis can still move.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Great pickup. He can rebound and is a more capable scorer than any Center we had. I hope he suits up ASAP.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's great to see the 5 get more involved under Kidd's direction. Even with Damp more energized, there's no way he can play 48 so we need this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Magloire is not my favorite choice because he is slow as heck, maybe he will find some motivation again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

croco said:


> Magloire is not my favorite choice because he is slow as heck, maybe he will find some motivation again.


Who do you prefer, croco? :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Speaking of energized Damp, did you guys notice Damp with a constant grin on his gace?

Man... it was great to see the players having this much fun. I don't think this team has played with that kind of "fun meter" for 2+ seasons (basically since the Nellie days).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just having Kidd on the team could seal the deal for Magloire.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Mavericks can grab Cassell and Magloire, they will have seriously bolstered their bench.

PG: Jason Kidd...Sam Cassell...Juan Jose Barea
SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Eddie Jones
SF: Josh Howard...Devean George...Antoine Wright
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Brandon Bass...Malik Allen
C: Erick Dampier...Jamaal Magloire...Juwan Howard

Then, if the Suns grab Brent Barry, that might actually give them a little depth...

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell..Brent Barry
SF: Grant Hill...Brent Barry
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Boris Diaw
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Brian Skinner


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If the Mavericks can grab Cassell and Magloire, they will have seriously bolstered their bench.
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd...Sam Cassell...Juan Jose Barea
> SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Eddie Jones
> ...


That would be almost too good for Dallas. They would be completely stacked at every position. I could see Barry going to PHX, but I have doubt Cassell doesn't end up in Celtic green.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Who do you prefer, croco? :thinking2:


I haven't thought much about it, but probably someone who will block a few shots and run the floor. I would take a look at Chris Andersen :whistling:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

croco said:


> I haven't thought much about it, but probably someone who will block a few shots and run the floor. I would take a look at Chris Andersen :whistling:


Anderson was the only other option I could think of, but I thought maybe you had a secret. :eek8:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

if all he adds is a dash of tough, the mavs will be better for it, and much scarier.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Andersen hasn't been reinstated yet, we don't have time to wait on him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Andersen hasn't been reinstated yet, we don't have time to wait on him.


I could've sworn the Hornets get first shot at him though, and they could really use him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like the addition of Magloire but he hasnt been that great... He played with Kidd earlier and didnt really show up..
As for Cassell, I am sure he wont be here.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well here we just need him to be a goon, at his size he can do that. The Nets expected him to be more of a factor than (I hope) we do.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd bet this was a pre trade agreement between the two teams that the Nets would waive Magloire so he could join the Mavs after the deal.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I'd bet this was a pre trade agreement between the two teams that the Nets would waive Magloire so he could join the Mavs after the deal.


How dare you suspect such a thing! :rules:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> How dare you suspect such a thing! :rules:


lol...

Anybody want to guess where Brent Barry end up?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol...
> 
> Anybody want to guess where Brent Barry end up?


San Antonio. 

It's too much drama, they should just say that it was part of the deal and move on.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> San Antonio.
> 
> It's too much drama, they should just say that it was part of the deal and move on.


They can do that - but they can't say it. :rules:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> They can do that - but they can't say it. :rules:


Hypocrites all over the place. 

The Spurs can whine just about everything on the court, the league should let them allow to carry on that mentality for other business as well. :dead:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Hypocrites all over the place.
> 
> The Spurs can whine just about everything on the court, the league should let them allow to carry on that mentality for other business as well. :dead:


That was the pile of **** that Stack and the Mavs almost stepped in.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Honesty is the best policy, we got a better deal because Stack couldn't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Honesty is the best policy, we got a better deal because Stack couldn't keep his mouth shut.


That's your avatar speaking through you... :rofl2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Rockets need him more at this point


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=361645

Done deal? Seeing him in uniform for SAS game would be nice.

He'd be at least good for 6 PF on Duncan.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks to sign Jamaal Magloire
*02:18 PM CST on Tuesday, February 26, 2008
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

Veteran center Jamaal Magloire will be signed by the Dallas Mavericks after he clears waivers at 6 p.m. Tuesday.

The 6-11 former Kentucky standout has agreed to sign a one-year contract for the veteran's minimum salary of slightly over $1 million, NBA sources said Tuesday afternoon.

Magloire was waived by the New Jersey Nets on Friday and should be in uniform when the Mavericks visit San Antonio on Thursday. Although he played sparingly for the Nets, Magloire as recently as 2005-06 was a full-time starter and averaged better than nine points and nine rebounds per game while playing for Milwaukee.

The Mavericks developed a need for a backup big man behind Erick Dampier when DeSagana Diop was included in the trade for Jason Kidd.

The Mavericks still have one roster spot open and are holding that open in case either Brent Barry or Sam Cassell agree to join them.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/022708dnspomavsbriefs.2eca182e.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

$1M for Magloire is a great deal, and they could certainly spend the rest of the exception on Cassell or Barry to play "keep away." :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice!

I thought they would use part of the MLE.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

I love how Damp played the last game and he will be more active with Kidd here, but he is still prone to what I like to call crab claws, penguin flippers, or what most call them rock hands. Magloire has pretty good hands and is a pretty good low post scorer that can rebound and play decent defense. People forget that just 3 years ago he was an All-Star. He was in Frank's doghouse in NJ, but I think playing for a real contender will re-energize him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow good signing

if he doesnt work out, the mavs can use his 6 fouls on shaq and timmy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wouldnt it be great if the Mavs swooped in and got Brent Barry on top of this? Id rather him go back to the Spurs then Phoenix though...better yet why dont you go east?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> wouldnt it be great if the Mavs swooped in and got Brent Barry on top of this? Id rather him go back to the Spurs then Phoenix though...better yet why dont you go east?


I'd rather see Cassell here as backup PG...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd rather see Cassell here as backup PG...


THAT ALBATROSS! 

I mean I for the life of me cant understand how Jose Barea is even in the league, theres goota be someone better in the D-League or the and1 tourney but Cassell? I know what you mean though...if Kidd gets hurt were done! 4 games in and Im more then willing to say that already.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> THAT ALBATROSS!
> 
> I mean I for the life of me cant understand how Jose Barea is even in the league, theres goota be someone better in the D-League or the and1 tourney but Cassell? I know what you mean though...if Kidd gets hurt were done! 4 games in and Im more then willing to say that already.


LOL... you are not alone.

The old Dallas stale offense returns when Kidd goes on the bench to take a break. I can't imagine Kidd out for a week or two....


----------

